# Anatolian Female



## shorton (Apr 5, 2008)

1 yr old Purebred Anatolian female for sale. She was raised with sheep, goats, cattle and chickens. She has been an excellent dog and works great but has started to kill chickens, so would not be good around birds. she is not a malicious killer she just plays a bit rough for chickens. Located in NE Texas. 972-658-0291 I can text or email pictures if interested.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm too far away, but if I were you I would take some time and work with her. She is in adolescence so all she should need is a little training and time to learn and be a very nice lgd. Many lgds have the same issues. Ignoring the issue may just end up with her passed around until she ends up euthanized in a shelter.


----------

